# PRICES PATENT CANDLE LTD,



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)

Picked up from a local collector ''CRACKED'' ,,,WHAT WOULD U PAY?????


----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)

Small 1 inch crack on corner the stopper still has cork beautiful bottle other than the crack ... ''#^%*''


----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry about pics  Ill take better ones . If anybody it interested??


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you in England? You seem to have a lot of english bottles.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)

No I live in Philly, I just do alot of hunting..


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this bottle.  What on it makes it a poison?


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 18, 2011)

It wasnt a poison , it was glycerine.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunther what kind of bottles are u into ?? I have alot of medicine bottles too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 19, 2011)

Mostly into patent medicines. Early transitional molds, weird shapes, cool names.
 And of course stuff local to me .... 
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/Frederick/Frederick.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike, isn't this one from here a couple days ago?
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/PRICES-PATENT-CANDLE-LTD,/m-401772/tm.htm
 If so I'd call that about 70% label and the stopper is a nice addition.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes it  is the same one , I just posted the pic  just wanted to get a good idea what its worth, other than the crack its really nice .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 20, 2011)

I would think it would bring in the $75-100 range for the label and stopper.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Price%27s-Patent-Candle-Co%25/m-49839/tm.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 20, 2011)

is it smooth based or pontil marked?
 The pontil marked ones are worth a bit more.
 Cracks on bottles hurt the value quite a bit unless it is something super rare.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 20, 2011)

its a pontil with the number 1227


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 20, 2011)

..good old pontil 1227 again.. []


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 20, 2011)

the base is embossed AND pontil marked?


----------



## mag510 (Apr 20, 2011)

sorry. bare with me im still learning its not smooth it has a circle indent with 1227 in the center.  you tell me??


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a post mold bottle.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 23, 2011)

WHATS UP WITH THAT???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2011)

*Post-bottom molds*
 While this form can be pontilled the fact you can read the numbers would indicate it isn't. A snap tool would have been used (shown elsewhere on this page).


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 23, 2011)

Post molds started being very common in the 1870s. By that time pontil rods were pretty much obsolete.
 There are some pontil age post molds but its rare to find an embossed post and pontil mark on the same bottle.


----------



## mag510 (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks again for all your help


----------

